# Another cheap & easy portable catchbox.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Guys.

I needed a new portable catchbox. I'm posting this here to show how cheap this can be.

I found this white wire frame basket on clearance for $5. I figured even when I ruin the material it will still be a good frame.

I bought a new towel for $2. My old lady is tired of me "repurposing" our stuff.

I had the leather already from a scrap bag.

And everyone should have paracord.

I doubled the leather and rough sewed it. Leaving a small space for the string to pass through. I plan to sew a small circle of mild steel on as a bullseye. But plating cards are pretty fun.

When I hang the basket by the top handle from a branch or rope it tilts slightly backwards. Almost no ammo escapes.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a good idea Incon


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Well actually it's kinda ugly but I was trying to show one can do better than a cardboard box & rags without much money or time.

Thanks though guys.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think it looks easy to store, and You don't have to spend a lot of money. Good idea


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Looks like it will work well if your $2 towel holds up.

GP


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Well hopefully I won't be hitting the towel directly that often 

Added a 1 &1/2" square piece of mild steel (doubled over piece of altoids tin) and it really satisfies. Just gotta straighten it out every 20 shots or so. I'll permenantly fix it to the target when I find my metal punch.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Conceived and achieved! Well done ! Now there is no excuse for not having a catch box of some kind. Congratulations !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

romanljc said:


> I got a pop up laundry bag
> That I use for a potable catch box


I got a pop up laundry bag 
That I use for a potable catch box


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Anybody ever uses this 39 dollars DANKUNG catchbox? It seems rare guy talks about dankung catchbox.

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/stainless-steel-frame-canvas-slingshot-catch-box_1456


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

crazyslingshot said:


> Anybody ever uses this 39 dollars DANKUNG catchbox? It seems rare guy talks about dankung catchbox.
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/stainless-steel-frame-canvas-slingshot-catch-box_1456


I've been thinking about getting one of these. I wonder if this is a temporary price or permanent. Every time I've seen it it was $61.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

romanljc said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > I got a pop up laundry bag
> ...


I know this is an old post, but does this still work for you? How does it hold up to use? I've been trying to find a nice portable catchbox that I can set up wherever.


----------

